# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Патита Паване прабху >  Помогите!!! Скажите как стать монахом-брахмачари?

## Арсений Глазков

:help:  :scare2:  :go: [COLOR="#FF0000"]Харе кришна!!! Помогите!!! Скажите как стать монахом-брахмачари?[/COLOR] :help:

----------


## Patita Pavana das

Лучше всего обратится к президенту вашего храма или региональному секретарю и рассказать ему о вашем желании, рассказать о своем семейном положении, о своих планах на будущее. Если все будет хорошо, то вы можете попробовать пожить в брахмачари-ашраме какое-то время и проверить свои желания на соответствие с реальностью. А дальше все будет протекать по руководством старшего брахмачари. Желаю удачи!

----------

